# Rosebud does 2016!



## Rosebud

Here it is... time to plant seeds. Here is what is happening now. I planted peas in the grow spot to add some Nitrogen to the soil.  The seeds I planted are:
Sunshine tres dream
Nightshade
Acapulco gold
Panama Red
Buckeye Purple
 GG#4
Satori
Nordle
Bubba mama

One nurse larry clone that has been through a horrible ordeal that involved staying in the refrigerator a while and lots of ice baths. 

I lost my whole grow to broad mites that came in on a clone. SO I am starting over and I am very thankful to my friends for finding me clones of Harlequin and AC/DC.. I was heart sick and very worried about the folks that depend on harley's rso medicine.  I think it will be ok now. Thankful.

View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


View attachment 015.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


----------



## Grower13

some old school sativa strains in that list............ looking forward to watching you grow them out........ I think some of those are gonna be fun to watch in flower.


----------



## Kraven

Woohoo, glad to see you breaking ground, greenest of mojo to your outdoor, I'll be keeping my eye on both the Sunshine Tres Dream and the Nightshade, I'm super excited your growing both out, and look forward to how they do in the real sun.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, are those feminized?  Thank you.

G 13, yes, i am going to put those in big pots in the ground so that if they have to finish they can come in the shed.... what do you think of that?. I will only run one girl each of those old school strains that made me lay on the floor at 19 years old and laugh uncontrollably.  The biggest I could do would be 10 gallons, i can't fit more than 2 of those in the shed, but i imagine they will take a lot longer to finish.. I have no idea, never grown them but smoked plenty of them. They were some of the first "named strains I remember in 1972. Ha.  Who knew i would be an old hippy growing pot... I did in my heart. Goal reached.lol


----------



## mindtrip

Another grow in the works! Looking forward to seeing you work your magic, Rose. Greenest of mojo. This year will be smoother and better!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh mindtrip! What a big treat to see you. How are you?   It is supposed to be another hotter then usual summer in the Northwest... oh oh. Oh well... what ya gonna do... stress makes us strong right? Again, nice to see you mindtrip. I may need some magic this year. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bozzo420

what happened to just 4 plant limit? going to enjoy your grow again. Front row center seat. I do not get clones from any place except one friend that does his lollypoping cuts right when I get home from the winter south. Last time I bought clones from 2 places. I got mites from one and mold from the other.   never again.


----------



## Rosebud

These clones were from a nice guy that sure didn't mean to send me broadmites.. I  didn't know what i was dealing with but now i do. If it had been spider mites or something else i could have handled it, but it was over before i even knew it. Yes, next time diligents, bozzo. I guess with a doctors note you can have 15... i don't know..but i hope i get 15 good girls. Thanks for stopping in bozzo.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, are those feminized?  Thank you.
> 
> G 13, yes, i am going to put those in big pots in the ground so that if they have to finish they can come in the shed.... what do you think of that?. I will only run one girl each of those old school strains that made me lay on the floor at 19 years old and laugh uncontrollably.  The biggest I could do would be 10 gallons, i can't fit more than 2 of those in the shed, but i imagine they will take a lot longer to finish.. I have no idea, never grown them but smoked plenty of them. They were some of the first "named strains I remember in 1972. Ha.  Who knew i would be an old hippy growing pot... I did in my heart. Goal reached.lol




Yes ma'am, i thought i answered yesterday...musta been stoned again....sorry. The nightshade are fems


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Oh, I am so excited to see you get going.  I hope that I can come visit soon and see all you have going on!  There are few things more pleasant that sitting on your patio in the early morning drinking espresso, toking on some good sativa, and looking out on your beautiful yard.


----------



## Rosebud

There is nothing better than smoking on my patio with my very good friend, THG. Thanks kid.


----------



## kaotik

nice list rose. *especially that sunshine tres dream caught my eye. should be pretty chemmy  

so you're staring from seeds or already popped?
 are you going to sex them at all during the season? or just grow em and hope your best plants isn't a male?  

i love the vigor of seeds outdoor.. but i just hate the gamble of not knowing exactly what i'll be harvesting.

best of luck this season rose.


----------



## Rosebud

They will be sexed before going in the ground. I think i planted like 30, and hoping for half that are girls. A few plants are fems... Thank you Kaotik, I am so glad you are here. Are you saying that the sstd will be way stinky? 

I am going to try to keep them under 6 feet this year. lots of topping, but not too much. I hope i can do that. I once topped master kush so much she was just a floppy mess. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## yarddog

Yay Rose!!  I've been waiting all winter for your outdoor adventure to start!!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh thanks Yard dog!


----------



## SHOT

Wow that's exciting...


----------



## KSL

Sounds like a cool grow you've got planned, I'll be watching the show.

Maybe some LST would help you keep 'em from overshooting the fence.


----------



## Rosebud

Good idea ksl, i bent them over so many times last year it was nuts.. Thanks for stopping by, and you too Marc.


----------



## mrcane

Whoooo Hooooo.....Rose Here Ya go!!!! Nice line up,I will  be here watching..& ..learning..
  What are you using for starter soil....? Hard to find soil with nothing in it....


----------



## zem

Hey Rose! it's great to be able to see your 2016 grows, good luck with that


----------



## mindtrip

Rosebud said:


> Oh mindtrip! What a big treat to see you. How are you?   It is supposed to be another hotter then usual summer in the Northwest... oh oh. Oh well... what ya gonna do... stress makes us strong right? Again, nice to see you mindtrip. I may need some magic this year. Thanks for stopping by.



Good to see you, Rose. I've been lurking. But I'll always drop by your threads!

Life is good. I just started a new grow at a new home. But no internet yet, so my journal is yet to come. Staying tuned to yours.  I hope you're very well, too.


----------



## Rosebud

mrcane said:


> Whoooo Hooooo.....Rose Here Ya go!!!! Nice line up,I will  be here watching..& ..learning..
> What are you using for starter soil....? Hard to find soil with nothing in it....



I got a big bag of black magic organic soil and added about 2 cups of perlite.[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Black-Gold-1302040-16-Quart-Organic/dp/B004NSBN8S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459811899&sr=8-1&keywords=black+magic+soil[/ame]
It is pretty dense I am glad i got the perlite. it just has .5 of N and nothing else.


----------



## Rosebud

Mindtrip, what are you growing?  Please share.

Hey zem! Thanks for coming by.


----------



## mindtrip

I've got two White Rhinos going and one Afghan freebie. I'm only about a week in now, so not much to see. Hopefully I'll have internet (besides on my phone) soon...anyway, enough derailing your thread.


----------



## oldfogey8

looking forward to watching your grow. btw - nice bleeding heart plant. i have them all over my yard. they take over if i don't keep after them. i will really enjoy seeing the acapulco gold and panama red. i enjoyed those immensely as a young fogey. green/gold/red and purple mojo!


----------



## yarddog

Rose, you have the best looking willow I've seen in a while.    I have a willow, but it's only starting it's third year.    WD have a lot of wild willows in my area.   I might try and dig up a few wild saplings and transplant in my yard.


----------



## Rosebud

YD, that isn't our willow, it is the neighbors behind us.  It is pretty huh.

papaya popped this morning and so did PANAMA RED..woohoo.. i thought the seeds would be too old.. fun stuff... see if they live.. 

Young fogey? lol that's funny, i kinda remember laying on the floor laughing way to hard in 1972... great times.


----------



## oldfogey8

No such thing as laughing too hard but I know(and miss) the experience, Rose. Indeed good times. Hopefully you will be laying on the floor laying way too hard again soon.


----------



## Keef

What up Rosebud ? -- I was just checking on U !---4 plants is all I see !-- I like that line up !


----------



## Rosebud

Here is an update from the farm (tiny city lot really)

View attachment DSCF4190.jpg


View attachment DSCF4191.jpg


View attachment DSCF4192.jpg


View attachment DSCF4193.jpg


View attachment DSCF4194.jpg


View attachment DSCF4195.jpg


View attachment DSCF4198.JPG


View attachment DSCF4204.jpg


View attachment DSCF4202.jpg


View attachment DSCF4213.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

nice lilacs, er and the rest of the plants too. your buckeye purples look like they are not playing the same as most of your other plants. they are pretty finicky. i had one i finally gave up on after 5 months and it was only the size of a grapefruit. mel kept saying i needed to be more acid but i went the other way and probably was the cause of that fiasco. 

living vicariously through all you folks as i am presently not growing anything other than a single clone...


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Old fogey..  I am glad you have at least one clone. I was a few months with any pot.. growing, it is a weird feeling. Thanks for coming by.  It will be fun to see how all the different kinds of pot will do...


----------



## yarddog

Rose, nice looking plants.   Nice to see that Harley!!!  Growing is almost as much fun as smoking!!


----------



## oldfogey8

believe it or not, yarddog, i would prefer to grow. i find it very therapeutic. if you are obsessing about your plants, it is hard to obsess about life sucking the life out of you. i started growing so my kids would not have to buy from drug dealers. now they rarely smoke so i am in a bit of a pickle.  i am looking forward to a state if not a country where i can have my preferred therapy. 

sorry to hijack this thread for a bit, rose. feel free to delete this or me...


----------



## mrcane

Very nice Rose....Great that you got some of those old beans to pop.....
Yep oldfogey, just love to grow anything .


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful Rose. I'm getting excited reading how many strains your growing. I miss that.

Your plants look great!


----------



## Rosebud

oldfogey, neither you nor your post should be deleted. That is cool how you got into it..It is true what you and YD say, very therapeutic. Thanks for coming by...nice.  You too TCBud.
Im going to plant some more seeds and try the A gold again. Thanks guys.


----------



## stinkyelements

Nice pictures Rosebud, nice garden. Interested to see how your babies go. And yes it's very therapeutic


----------



## yarddog

Rose don't care if we stop by and chat.    Her e-home has a big e-porch. And rocking chairs.    Sweet tea.    Do y'all drink sweet tea on the other coast??


----------



## Rosebud

Not so much sweet tea like in the south. But I would make some for you YD.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> What up Rosebud ? -- I was just checking on U !---4 plants is all I see !-- I like that line up !



I did say that didn't I Keef... I think i can do 15 if i get a special something on my mm card that comes due in July  I am thinking i should go big. LOL


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I did say that didn't I Keef... I think i can do 15 if i get a special something on my mm card that comes due in July  I am thinking i should go big. LOL



Rose, You might want to check the laws are changing like July 1...see if they are getting better or worse....might want to renew earlier..
I used the THC foundation ...they should have all the information....they are a traveling show *


----------



## ness

Hello Rose, nice growing plants.  I started 2 Auto Leman Haze today and of course I'm wishing for girls.  This is going to be fun.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you nes, nice to see you here.  This morning i am going to transplant the seedlings to some plastic grow bags they will live in until they are put in the garden. I used some ffof with added perlite, mychoraize, and that molasses thing gro-kashi.


----------



## ness

Good Evening.  I got a Auto Lemon Haze that the seed pop and 1 BPU X BB that pop.  Thinking of doing an experiment with different type of Organic soil.  By Using ffof, hf and I want to try this BuffaLoam Oranic but wondering if you can give me some input on this kind of soil. :farm:


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, I think that is just buffalo ****. Just a natural nitrogen fertilizer, it isn't a complete food.  It would be kinda like the worm castings, another source of N.


----------



## zem

Hey Rose  if I may add to what you said,

nes, the ferts in the soil, any soil, will feed the mj plant for so long, mj feeds quite a lot through its life cycle so you also need to find a suitable plant food, and you need to look for high PK low N for flowering your plants


----------



## Rosebud

Thank zem. I got nes on ffof with castings and guano... but the ffof is a bit expensives so she is trying to find a cheaper but good source. I told her if she uses soil w/out nutes in it she would have to use bottled nutes.. Zem, thanks and keep up the good advice. I don't use bottled nutes so maybe you can make a suggestion or anyone else please?


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Not so much sweet tea like in the south. But I would make some for you YD.


 

In the summer I make my sweet tea on the patio in a gallon jar......... takes all day........ but it is so good...... we southerners love sweet tea.


----------



## ness

Thank You Rose and Zem.  I'm going to order new dirt early next month.  Maybe, by then Rose, you will know more about the black magic organic soil.  One of my Aurora lost all it fan leaf and I'm letting it grow.  The leafs are a little light green but it is growing. I'll see were it will bring me.  Always wishing for the best.


----------



## Dalahaze

A gallon of clear cool water, a few tea bags and then sweeten it up with some tupelo honey and that's the way I like it.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment iced tea.jpg


----------



## zem

Rosebud said:


> Thank zem. I got nes on ffof with castings and guano... but the ffof is a bit expensives so she is trying to find a cheaper but good source. I told her if she uses soil w/out nutes in it she would have to use bottled nutes.. Zem, thanks and keep up the good advice. I don't use bottled nutes so maybe you can make a suggestion or anyone else please?



It can be done pretty cheap if she buys an additive like perlite and a bag of some other dirt, mix it with good local soil maybe, adding like 10% gravel make a big mix out of a small buy, even cheaper, gather some tree bark instead of perlite...


----------



## ness

zem said:


> It can be done pretty cheap if she buys an additive like perlite and a bag of some other dirt, mix it with good local soil maybe, adding like 10% gravel make a big mix out of a small buy, even cheaper, gather some tree bark instead of perlite...


 
Hello zem, I was thinking about adding some perlite to my next batch of soil.  Now, I just have to fine the right dirt.  Time to experiment.  I'll be a shopping. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Rose, I would like to through these soils out there to see what you think.

Dr. Earth House plant organic 12ft  $13
Eoscrups natural and organic moist garden soil.  Does not state price or amount.
Pennington natural and organic potting soil.  1 cubic ft  $7
Blackgold organic 16qt $8

Any feed back?

And, I found pennington fast acting gypsum 30lb for $16 I was wondering if this could be added to Organic soil for the growth of mj. :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud

Gypsum is lime and you don't know what kind of ph your dirt is. If you want to do it the right way, get a soil test? When i did it years ago it was 30 bucks. where i am it is very alkaline and if i added lime i would kill all my plants and trees. Most places are more acid then here... so it might not be a problem, but why take a chance.

I like Dr Earth's soil ok but some of it is so dense it would kill our plants if you don't add perlite. For every 4 cups of dr earth you would need to add 1-2 cups of perlite or you would not have adequate drainage. and the plants would suffer.  They do offer a good organic soil base.  The black gold organic would be ok, the one i am familiar with only has 5 % N in it.. that will work well for seedlings, but not thru out the grow. You will have to supplement with Nutrients.  Unfortunately I think you get what you pay for. Like zem mentioned you could get one of those soils and mix with half of your own dirt or a cheaper brand just have to add a ton of perlight and either bottled nutes or dry amendments (****)  We can make it work, but now you know why top shelf pot costs so much... I am on your side, lets find a way..


----------



## orangesunshine

i love my nurse larry---ty rb


----------



## Rosebud

I am so glad Orangesunshine.  Me too.  Hey my ac/dc looks amazing now... very pretty girl. Can size cola's next time, right?


----------



## ness

Thanks Rose, well it looks like I will be buying ffof.  O:K, Rose I just went out to water AI and not even a gal would drain out.  The water is just sitting on top.  I think I am root bound.  I haven't got any bigger pot than a 5 gal as of yet.  I wonder if I plant it in the grown.  Then I would not be able to move it.  OH what to do, what to do.


----------



## Rosebud

nes, stick your finger in there and see if it is root bound. Are you in a smart pot? if so, don't worry about it there is a lot of room in the middle of the roots.


----------



## ness

No it is a plastic 5 gal pot.  Can not get 10 gal until the beginning of next mouth.  So I don't know if mj is going in the ground or not.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4225.jpg


View attachment DSCF4220.jpg


View attachment DSCF4228.jpg


----------



## sbrooks

That was not marijuana, but whatever it was it was awesome!!! 
Happy farming :watchplant::icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Well thank you sbrooks. I have been a gardener a long time... i love it..


----------



## Grower13

I see ladybug porn.......... :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I know, it G13, shocking coming from your pot mama... I couldn't help it..


----------



## mrcane

I just love lady bugs ....must pick up a bunch 
    Nice roots....


----------



## tcbud

Looking like spring has sprung there. We got some rain here yesterday, I'm expecting the forest to explode with new growth.

Beautiful roots.


----------



## ness

Here is the light system I received.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Light-4lamps-DL824-Fluorescent-Hydroponic/dp/B009GU4RMC?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01[/ame]

Slept in late today.  Thank You, Rose for your help.  Going to see if TJ will fix my camera, so, then I can take pictures of my grow.  Speaking of grow it time to check on my babies and start this day off right with a bowl and cup of coffee here I go.


----------



## Rosebud

That looks good except it is only 2 foot long, and I don't know how many plants your are growing but i bet you need 4 foot long.


----------



## ness

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Skylight-Output-Fluorescent-Fixture-Replacement/dp/B00XDAA60S?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00[/ame] 

I have these two bulbs but I need to order the hood.  Are these going to be O:K when the time come?  And, should I order two more bulbs to make four?  I want so much to learn how to grow mj.  It just going to take me awhile to learn.


----------



## oldfogey8

nes - those are for flowering. i didn't look back in the posts (becasue i am a)lazy and 2) a little buzzed)but if you are vegging, you want like 5400, 6400 or 10000 kelvin or a miz of those bulbs to veg with. i found with the 10000 kelvin bulbs i get very compact plants. when i add bulbs that are lower down the kelvin scale, i get taller plants...


----------



## oldfogey8

and as rose said, you probably need 4 foot bulbs(and fixture). i veg and flower with t5's and i just finished a grow with 6 of them. pretty good buds. i have done 4 bulb grows but always supplemented with some cfls to get the lumens up.

here i go again. blathering away and hijacking roses posts... sorry rose...


----------



## ness

nes said:


> Here is the light system I received.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GU4RMC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Slept in late today. Thank You, Rose for your help. Going to see if TJ will fix my camera, so, then I can take pictures of my grow. Speaking of grow it time to check on my babies and start this day off right with a bowl and cup of coffee here I go.


 
Rose along with the lights above, I also have two Sun Blaze 21, T5 output fluorescent fixture 2,000 lumens running.  I have seven plants all in solo cups as of now.  I wish, I knew why two plants leaf are wilting and have yellowing of the leafs.  I added a hand fill of worm casting to them today hoping that that will help.  I am so upset about this, it time for a bowl.


----------



## ness

Thank you, of8, I will work on getting this right.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 235573
> 
> 
> View attachment 235574
> 
> 
> View attachment 235575


 
Beautiful roots Rose, what kind of seed starter soil did you use?  I was shopping for some and I came across http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Gold-1411002-1-5CF-P-Seedling-Mix-1-5-cu-ft/174746462 this one.  But, it has a wetting agent in it.  What do you think?  Any suggestion.  I Thank You for all of your help.  I have been reading and watching you tube on marijuana.  This is my third grow and I am learning a lot.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a little update:View attachment DSCF4246.jpg
View attachment DSCF4246.jpg


View attachment DSCF0036.jpg


View attachment DSCF0039.jpg


View attachment DSCF0040.jpg


View attachment DSCF0045.jpg


View attachment DSCF0048.jpg


View attachment DSCF0042.jpg


View attachment DSCF0053.jpg


----------



## zem

wow Rose those flowers and roses are beautiful :heart: very nice colours so refreshing to look at


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you zem. i love them too. Isn't that purple and orange viola cute?

Thanks for stopping in zem.


----------



## oldfogey8

the purple semi-hollyhock looking blooms are really unique. what is that? and does it grow in a zone 6 climate? those roses are awesome as well. the harlequin looks like a very odd plant. one of these days i need to get some of those seeds(or sumpin' low thc/high cbd)...


----------



## ness

Beautiful Rose, you have the green thumb. :farm: :icon_smile:


----------



## yarddog

Nice flowers rose.  I love the beauty mother nature privdes us.   Why does mankind always seem to go against nature??     And I'm noticing a trend here at MP.    I am seeing a certain group of products photobombing many peeps here including myself.    Can you guess??   It's cat litter or cat food with the occasional cat thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Rosebud

oldfogey8 said:


> the purple semi-hollyhock looking blooms are really unique. what is that? and does it grow in a zone 6 climate? those roses are awesome as well. the harlequin looks like a very odd plant. one of these days i need to get some of those seeds(or sumpin' low thc/high cbd)...



Those are fox gloves and they are a biennial, meaning the bloom every two years but make more babies the year they aren't blooming. And yes, i am in zone 6 as well.

The Harely is revegging, it is my original cut sent back to me when i lost my grow,(broadmites) thank you Jaam. So, yes it looks weird, but it doesn't usually. Maybe the clone was under 24/7 and I am doing 18/6 so it started flowering and now it is confused...Harley doesn't come from seed, if you want a start I can start one for ya when it gets much bigger.


----------



## oldfogey8

Thanks Rose. Hope to be growing again at some point. Kinda taking a break because Mrs. Fogey is freaking out a bit about the smell when I grow, the quantity of herb I have and Mr Fogey in general...


----------



## Rosebud

Lol of


----------



## oldfogey8

i think mrs. fogey would love to have to fox gloves in the garden maybe even as a topping for the shallow grave she will dispose of my remains in if i don't straighten up and quit with all the herb stuff...


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 235573
> 
> 
> View attachment 235574
> 
> 
> View attachment 235575


 
Just, love your Pictures, Rose.  Working on my grow, will get picture soon, I hope.  Looking forward in posting them.  There not the greatest plants but they are mine.  Care in joining me, :48:


----------



## Rosebud

A little update, i think they need to go outside very soon. low of 65 last night, but it will go back to the 50s I bet.. Soon we will start acclimating them.View attachment DSCF0060.jpg


View attachment DSCF0061.jpg


View attachment DSCF0063.jpg


View attachment DSCF0062.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Wow Rose, Beeeautiful..Looks like you have your hands full.and you are still sprouting seeds?..have you sexed them yet?      Mojo my friend.....


----------



## oldfogey8

that is quite a lot of plants. i like the variety too. a sativa here. an indica there. green with envy mojo to you...


----------



## ShOrTbUs

green mojo rose :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Shortbus. Cane, no it will be a while before they sex. I am counting on 6 being male... just a guess. 
OF, i need to take a pic of the foxgloves for you in the morning.. they are changing..


----------



## oldfogey8

i think i am going to try to score some foxglove at my local gardening store...


----------



## tcbud

Love foxglove too. Used to grow it when I lived where we had lots of water. Love it for the medical qualities too. I take digitalis every day.

Love the green you got going there Rose. That is a lot of plants.:48:


----------



## Grower13

View attachment images1A29KZKH.jpg


View attachment mask.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

good looking girls Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks bozzo, nice to see you here again.  Here is a little update.View attachment DSCF0088.JPG


View attachment DSCF0087.jpg


View attachment DSCF0083.jpg


View attachment DSCF0082.JPG


View attachment DSCF0091.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking beautiful as always.  Your yard is just so wonderful!  How many plants do you have going?  It looks like a busy summer for you.  It looks like you have a lot of sativa leaning plants.  I look forward to trying out some new strains with you.


----------



## zem

wow! such a beautiful garden you got there Rose, i can imagine them becoming trees by the end of season, you will have the mj forest over there  good luck with that can't wait to see it happen


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks you two!  I need good luck zem, as I learned last year anything can happen, who knew duct tape was a od grow necessity.  I love it out doors.


THG, I am not sure, we aren't counting so as to be legal.. Ha... the ones in pots and the ground are feminized..The others are going to have to be sexed... so who knows how that will turn out. I just planted 3 satori seeds and going to do some Nurse Larry too, today I hope.  I have clones for you when you are ready. How are you and how is the move?


----------



## bud88

Looks like everyone is enjoying being outside Rose! You're going to have a very busy summer! Looking forward to watching your girls grow into beautiful bushes!
 Green mojo!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Time for an update, this is how the real work got done here this weekend.

View attachment DSCF0119.jpg


View attachment DSCF0129.jpg


View attachment DSCF0130.jpg
View attachment DSCF0138.jpg


View attachment DSCF0140.jpg


----------



## zem

LOL! I hope you were not exhausted taking pics while he does all that easy stuff like digging crouching and all


----------



## Rosebud

No kidding zem. I couldn't have done it this year, cutting up the plants from the bottom was tough enough...why didn't I do that  before we put them in the ground. That guy i am married to is a great guy.


----------



## oldfogey8

Love the sativaness of that Panama red. Now I can't get the New Riders song out of my head.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Looking great Rosebud.  GREEN MOJO


----------



## Rosebud

I smiled when i saw your name Dr. Robertsozki. Thanks ... they grew a bit this week, i will get out and update soon. nice to see you. 
Me to Old fogey! thanks for stopping by.


----------



## St_Nick

I am envious. I have to go hide in the woods to grow outside


----------



## vostok

more compost please 

I'd add more animal manure but has a great start

good luck


----------



## mrcane

Beautiful Rose...and an old school  strain "Panama Red.".Can't wait to see it all grown up....
    Green Mojo Rose:48:


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF0164.jpg


View attachment DSCF0163.jpg


View attachment DSCF0160.jpg


View attachment DSCF0159.jpg


View attachment DSCF0156.jpg


View attachment DSCF0155.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

nice healthy looking plants, rose. love the orange lily.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks OF,  There is a white one out there I like a lot. I am glad they are behaving themselves. It is 94 degrees out there and they seem to love it.
vostok, the plants are in a bunch of highly amended soil mixed with native dirt. I am going to  have to top dress with DE and spread some hay out under the girls so the roots don't fry this weekend... Triple digits already tomorrow.  I am so glad they like the heat. Very dry heat here.

That poodle is so nice to tip toe thru the pot plants, never stepping on one. Good boy.


----------



## tcbud

Healthy Happy Marijuana! You have the makings of an outdoor sea of green. Beautiful yard. Sometimes, when I miss a green lawn, I go to my girlfriends home and enjoy hers. I have a rock garden, it grows at a slow pace. Love all the flowers.

Mega props to Mr. Rosebud for doing what he did. Whoot whoot, got to love our men.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I just love your yard!  It is what I hope my yard can look like one day.  Give Howard a big hug for me and tell Mr. RB that I said Hi.  Can't wait to see your yard and spend some time on your beautiful patio, toking with my best buddy Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

I look forward to that too THG... Please don't work too hard on your house...too late you say?


----------



## ness

Hello Rose, you got the starts to a green jungle.  Can't wait to see those babies all grown up.


----------



## Rosebud

A little update this morning around the farmette.View attachment DSCF4249.jpg


View attachment DSCF4251.jpg


View attachment DSCF4252.jpg


View attachment DSCF4253.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4260.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

if i had that garden, it would be hard for me to leave my house... thanks for the update.


----------



## Rosebud

It has been in the 50s at night and kinda chilly in the days for us. It will be hot next week. These cool temps i hope have been great for root growth.. So when the heat hits they will be ok. We have had high winds so the stems are getting stronger, good too.

Thanks for checking in.. View attachment DSCF4257.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Woohoo those ladies are gonna do great out in the sun...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Jaam. did you see your genetics out there? The page before this one.  thank you.


----------



## zem

wow Rose! these girls are really loving the sunlight, they look like they will become trees


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Rosebud said:


> Jaam. did you see your genetics out there? The page before this one.  thank you.



sure did Rosie...  they look very happy in their new home...  wait til you get to taste them...  mmm mm  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Jaam, Those plants make me smile everyday. Thank you again. It is just nice growing something from you. I can't wait to see how the lemon skunk does. The wifi is looking nice.  

zem, do you think they will be trees? It is hard to believe they will be as big as last year. Thank you for coming by my friend.

Old fogey, i never leave the house, thank you.


----------



## zem

Rose I guessed they still have vegging and then flowering, when compared to most indoor grows they certainly will look like trees


----------



## Keef

Just lurking !--That Panama Red gonna be 10 ft tall! ---


----------



## Keef

Robert Johnson went down to the crossroads and traded his soul for guitar licks ---Pretty obvious Rose been down to the crossroads too !--- From the pics it looks like she  traded her soul for the secret of dank !


----------



## ston-loc

Stopping in to say hi ma  

Looking great as always :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Hi baby, so glad to see you home. Thank you for returning.  I will get some fresh pic's up for ya...they aren't as big as yours but they are very nice... she says modestly.. So glad your back. THanks again.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Rose, I love the garden. Very pretty and I love the large tree sculpture that sort of watches over the garden. Is it still living?


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Hush. That dead apricot tree is special to me. My dad came down, 100 miles to prune it each spring, until he died.. Years later the tree died. I love how it was shaped so we will keep it until it falls over. It is very handy to tie the big girls down. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## tcbud

Than you Rose for looking into my weird looking girls. Probably is heat, would like that fine.


----------



## Dalahaze

Looking in and saying hi Rose.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im coming over to sleep in your backyard Rose. Very nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Weedhopper, you will love it.  Rosebud has the most beautiful relaxing yard.  Her yard is what I hope mine can look like one day.

We need to get together soon--sometime after the 4th, Rosebud, or the plants you have for me are going to be too big to transport.  And I could use a couple of days just relaxing and getting high with my friend Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud

Well you do go on THG. lol  Thank you, i love it when you are here.  Here are your babies..

View attachment DSCF4291.jpg


View attachment DSCF4292.jpg


View attachment DSCF4304.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the gardens this very hot morning.. View attachment DSCF4299.jpg


View attachment DSCF4294.jpg


View attachment DSCF4295.jpg


View attachment DSCF4296.jpg


View attachment DSCF4297.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

One more w/out apricots and howardView attachment DSCF4293.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

Wow, everything looks pristine Rose, what a nice place you have worked so hard on and made, the ol' hippy is gonna be impressed.....


----------



## tcbud

Your gonna wake up one morning and those will be monsters. July is gonna do it to them. Looks so good green and lush there. Beautiful.

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4301.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Dala, Yes, i am looking forward to the old hippies visit with his wife, can't wait to meet both of them.  I think i will try to put on the dog for them...what does put on the dog even mean?

Thanks TCH.. With the heat i find the hay really helps cool the roots. Do you think that is what your taco leaves are?


----------



## tcbud

I'm thinking your talking to me about tacos. Yup, I'm going with heat. It has been running around 100f daily here, with some wind. We are starting to see the water getting less already. We are gonna try and blow the well out/recondition it this year. We have never done anything to it in ..... Hum, next year it will be thirty years. Dang I'm old...eeek! I understand the sides of the well walls sluff down into the area where the water holds. We will prolly redo the whole system, replacing the holding tank too. If it would just rain more. Global warming, myth or fact? I'm in the fact camp. Have a wonderful day Rose. Ima old lady rambling in your thread today.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you TC for rambling and figuring out i was talking to you.. I am just glad the plants can take the heat.


----------



## WeedHopper

Just sharing


----------



## WeedHopper

And yes i know the stars and stripes are not mathematically correct.  Me and my Granddaughter just wanted it to look like the flag. Im gonna do a Pirate one just like it. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Its made fron an old fence panel that we turned sideways and painted,,then i hung it on my fence. Was fun.


----------



## Dalahaze

Wow WH you got a cool space too, love the flag art...I'm really patriotic. The fountain and the peppers are sure pretty too, both you and Rose have great spaces to relax.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank you Dela. Its where i spend most my off time.


----------



## Rosebud

Your place looks awesome WH, love the flag! so pretty everything.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Mam. You ever round Dallas,,you and Mr RB more then welcome.


----------



## mrcane

Wow Rose...you have such a beautiful yard...&......You're girls are looking marvellous....


----------



## Hushpuppy

Rose You forgot to blurr the dog's face to protect His/her identity :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper

I will trace that dog down. :rofl: he will pay for growing that evil weed.


----------



## Dalahaze

The O'l Hippy called me a bit ago....we was missin each other lol. He is well and enjoying his great adventure...he told me he would bring his two dogs so no need to put the dog on, he is just excited about seeing you. I told him I would be glad when he gets back...he smiled and chuckled and said October is not so far away.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Oh, weedhopper, your yard is just wonderful, too!   

Rosebud, "my" plants look wonderful!  Thanks so much.  

Oh--My buddies from Idaho just pulled in.  They brought my ATV and some imnplements, so that I can start to work on my yard.  Later


----------



## Rosebud

A little update:View attachment DSCF4305 (1024x768).jpg


View attachment DSCF4306.jpg


View attachment DSCF4307.jpg


View attachment DSCF4308.jpg


View attachment DSCF4309.jpg


View attachment DSCF4310.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Mrs rose, your garden is looking very nice.    Poor Howard, now his face is on the world wide web.  Lol.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I love looking at the gardens. I can almost hear the plants talking to each other (I probably shouldn't have hit that bowl so hard :doh: )

Very peaceful looking. I could just sit there and watch the breeze blow them around in a gentle dance.


----------



## oldfogey8

That sativa is quite the monster. Is that the Panama Red? Makes me want to pop my last Thai seed...


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you guys, yes oldfogey, that is the giant panama red, we lst'd her yesterday.. she was 6'4" lol

Oh HP, that is nice the plants talking. I hope they don't talk bad about me.

YD, your dog with the blue eyes is beautiful, i am not kidding.


----------



## Keef

Rose I was looking at your pics and I just want U to know I hate U --so very , very much !--Not really but I am jealous !---Growing right out in front of God and everybody !--- I never been able to do that !-- Maybe one day !--- U better tie that Panama Red up !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose is a master of Plants. Just look how happy they are. Weedhopper loves Mother Nature.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Rose: This may sound ridiculous about the plants talking but I can feel the energy of plants when I am near them. I can especially feel large trees. I love the autumn but I can feel all of the trees going to sleep for the winter. They hibernate like certain animals do. When plants are growing in the spring, or when I am in a room with a bunch of young and healthy vegging plants, Its like a cacophony of voices coming from the plants. I don't hear them with my ears, rather I feel the energy signatures that are their voices. Hard to describe it without it sounding like I smoked too much really good flowers.

I have people who call me a MJ plant whisperer:confused2: may be something to it, IDK


----------



## Rosebud

HP, that is great about the energy. I believe you and I think what you said about the trees is fabulous. I heard a rose cry when i pulled her out to cull her... that was many years ago, thankfully I haven't heard that again. "Its like a cacophony of voices coming from the plants" Love that Hush.

I was embarrassed to tell my vet that i knew when a dog I had was about to have a seizure. My vet said dogs are trained to know when people are having seizures so it was good i knew so i could give additional meds before he started seizing. I was glad she believed me. It was nothing as nice as plants talking.. He would come to me and i would immediately be sick to my stomach, really sick... But that told me he was about to seize. Weirdness that we don't understand.. Thanks for telling the plant story. Energy work is something i know nothing about but am very interested in. 

Thanks you guys, i think they plants look thin and stretched.. But I am glad you think they are ok.  Thank you.  I did just thin them out though.


----------



## Hushpuppy

That is interesting that you could tell when the dog was about to have a seizure. But I think all of that is tied to the energy that is within all living (and even nonliving things). It is everywhere and in everything in the universe. We often think of energy in the form of light, heat, sound, or electricity, but those are just different forms of energy. I believe that our "life force" is this same energy that powers stars, and powers a seed to sprout into a beautiful plant. 

It is all interconnected somehow that we cant quite get our minds around yet. I think we learn (some faster than others) during our quiet moments to attune to this "flow" of energy, and learn to recognize it in the life around us. It seems that you have recognized it with the dog (which to me is not unusual as our dogs are significant members of our families), the same way as a mother learns and knows her baby and its needs.

I think many people are attuned to this "energy force" and don't even realize it. Its very cool when I can tune in and feel it around me, especially when I am playing drums with my band and I can feel the musical rhythms running through me, and it all just gels, Or I am in the mountains and can hear/feel the might of the mountains behind the the whisper of the trees. I used to love to snow ski because It was like cruising down around sleeping giants and feeling them dozing around me. I cant ski anymore because of my back but I still love to hike in nature. I always end up feeling so alive and energized. 

Sorry to ramble so much


----------



## WeedHopper

I can always tell when im about to pop,,,,a beer open,,before i even do it. Oh bah gah. I have ESPN i tnink. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Lol wh.


----------



## Hushpuppy

LOL, all that a little too deep for you Hopper? I don't mind, Ive been knowing Im strange for many years now.  Unfortunately I don't get any TV channels on my reception


----------



## WeedHopper

To deep?? Im all over it,,know exactly what your talking about,,,huh,,what were we talking about anyway.? Oh yeah fishing,,,i love fishing,,,got any worms. Lol


----------



## tcbud

Fishing and growing, growing and fishing. Two of my favorite things. 

Hush puppy, I'm convinced of what you say. Life resounds, energy flows, all around us, to those attuned I believe they experience it.

Rose, monsters cometh.


----------



## ston-loc

:48: happy 710 Ma


----------



## mrcane

Hushpuppy said:


> That is interesting that you could tell when the dog was about to have a seizure. But I think all of that is tied to the energy that is within all living (and even nonliving things). It is everywhere and in everything in the universe. We often think of energy in the form of light, heat, sound, or electricity, but those are just different forms of energy. I believe that our "life force" is this same energy that powers stars, and powers a seed to sprout into a beautiful plant.
> 
> It is all interconnected somehow that we cant quite get our minds around yet. I think we learn (some faster than others) during our quiet moments to attune to this "flow" of energy, and learn to recognize it in the life around us. It seems that you have recognized it with the dog (which to me is not unusual as our dogs are significant members of, our families), the same way as a mother learns and knows her baby and its needs.
> 
> I think many people are attuned to this "energy force" and don't even realize it. Its very cool when I can tune in and feel it around me, especially when I am playing drums with my band and I can feel the musical rhythms running through me, and it all just gels, Or I am in the mountains and can hear/feel the might of the mountains behind the the whisper of the trees. I used to love to snow ski because It was like cruising down around sleeping giants and feeling them dozing around me. I cant ski anymore because of my back but I still love to hike in nature. I always end up feeling so alive and energized.
> 
> Sorry to ramble so much



 Wow... Thank you Hushpuppy, It is all about energy,I feel it all the time Good & Bad ..I have been doing Tai Chi & Chi Gong a lot, now for little over 2 years..the energy is fabulous..
  It is so great to do it out side,My instructor holds a  class every saturday in a beautiful park ....We all have a favorite tree to meditate With....
 .... sound Weird ...  
   Rose Your garden is beautiful,,,Sorry if we are off subject Here..


----------



## ness

Rose, you, do have such lovely plants. MoJo to ya.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I lived in the mountains for many years and agree that the trees do have an energy that I believe we can feel.  I am now in high desert farm country and can still feel the energy from all the growing living things around me.  I swear that I can hear the corn grow and talk at night.


----------



## zem

i once heard a plant 's leaves doing a cracking sound while there was live piano playing, the plant's leaves were growing faster and opening up because of the music


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a little update:View attachment DSCF4312.jpg


View attachment DSCF4311.jpg


View attachment DSCF4313.jpg


View attachment DSCF4315.jpg


View attachment DSCF4314.jpg


----------



## SHOT

wow... amazing view. i would wake up every morning with my coffe and stare at these plant for hours lol.


----------



## Rosebud

That is pretty much what I do Shot. Thanks


----------



## bwanabud

Rose, look great as usual...best wishes


----------



## Rosebud

BWANABUD.. How are you and your family? So nice to see you. I hope you are all well and doing fine. Don't be a stranger please.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great rose! So the acdc had cooties? What about the Harley?


----------



## Rosebud

That ACDC is just a problem child. I dumped some beneficial nematodes on her last night and have beneficial mites coming. She won't clone, she is the smallest in the yard. I don't know why... I have tried to clone her 4 times.. I don't get it. The Harlequin is stellar..She is happy, thank you so much for all your trouble in getting her for me. I so appreciate it. I will get a pic of her and maybe you will have a guess at what her deal is. Thank you Ston!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose is the Bomb.


----------



## ston-loc

:48:


----------



## mrcane

Beautiful Rose,,,,:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy

I can almost hear them talking every time I look at the pictures. So nice


----------



## Rosebud

Here is an update.  Stone~ the small plant is the ac/dc you got me... I can't get a clone off her...  
Hush, wish you were here to tell me what these plants are saying.

View attachment DSCF4325.jpg


View attachment DSCF4326.jpg


View attachment DSCF4327.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Dangit Rose,,,i am soooo jealous.  I wanna grow outside.:cry:


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i wish all you guys could grow outside.. it is fun. I learned to grow inside but this is more fun for me. I get to share lots more this way.. big plants..woohoo.

I think today we will start the flowering nutes... maybe get them in the mood to switch.


----------



## bozzo420

your girls are beautiful Rose. I wish I could grow  like yours . Just part of your flower garden. I have to keep mine locked up and fenced in. yours are so natural.
Some strains are  hard to clone and some you can just stick them in the ground and they will grow. 
Great to see your grow always .


----------



## orangesunshine

looking spectacular rosebud---i think they were saying they want some flowering nutes


----------



## yarddog

Wow Mrs rose.   You are well on your way.      Enjoy!    Best of luck to a less worrisome year than last


----------



## WeedHopper

They are females,,they aren't whispering anything,,they are bitching about something i bet. Probably,,,MOMMMM that tree is touching me,,or I hate those little flowers or my sister is wearing my leaves. :rofl:


----------



## yarddog

Lol.   You nailed it weed hopper!


----------



## zem

woohoo! there you have it Rose, i told ya these girls will grow into trees, it is very nice, they still have the flowering to stretch wow! i think you will need hacksaws and stuff to chop them down


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hello RoseBud huge colas to come very soon!!!!!   Cant wait to see them put on weight


----------



## NiceBud

Rosebud
Very nice garden you have. The great outdoors. Open to some. Closed to most. Your plants look good. Very odd one won't clone and is small. I hope you get that answer soon.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you doctor R, nicebud and zem. Zem, please tell me they won't stretch anymore...I think the panama red is starting to show preflowers or is it just wishful thinking?View attachment DSCF4331.jpg


View attachment DSCF4330.jpg


View attachment DSCF4328.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

oops how did dinner get in there...squash blossoms...yum


----------



## WeedHopper

Dangit Rose,,,now ya went and made me hungry. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zem

Rose I think that they will stretch some more :holysheep: are they looking a bit hungry there? at this size i don't know how much feeding is enough but i bet they can handle a good dose


----------



## Rosebud

We (Mr rb) has been feeding once a week. They were fed on thursday I think.. They had a huge bat guano tea. I will start some Earth Juice Bloom today zem, thanks. I know tcbud feeds hers more, i think every three days? Thanks, i will do that zem.. i will go do it today before it gets hot 95 F..  

Hey zem, what are we going to do with these monsters, they have almost 3 months left.. I better go look at last years journal.
The plants had beneficial nematods and beneficial mites, as i think there are some out there, a few days ago.   I think that ac/dc/ charlottes web has something that isn't horrible yet..

Ok, gotta go nute. a farmers work is never done. lol


----------



## zem

Good luck with that Rose, I have no real experience in organics, just thought that the smaller plants seem to look lighter green and the one in the pot has some lower yellow leaves. you will have to climb up the tree if you want to pick a bud from the top LOL those trunks


----------



## Rosebud

The kids are fed and I am calling beginning of flower at least on the panama red.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hi RoseBud.  ...Depending on the strain after first signs of flowers they stretch a lot ....sativas are crazy never stop growing seems like.   Last year i fed my girls on the daily plus all yhe organic nutes on the soil.  Like a whole fish on the bottom of all the plants.   I gave them guano evrrrr day.    May b u can train em a bit so they dont get super tall


----------



## NiceBud

Rosebud keep up the good work. Feeding is an issue I run into. When and how often. Always a mind arguement.


----------



## Rosebud

We be STRETCHING!!!  The fence is 6 foot. we will be tying down again shortly.

Thanks for coming by you all, it is nice to share this grow with my peeps.
View attachment DSCF4347.jpg


View attachment DSCF4348.jpg


View attachment DSCF4351.jpg


View attachment DSCF4349.jpg


View attachment DSCF4350.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Man Rosebud, ,freaking awesome backyard.  I could sleep right under those girls . Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NiceBud

One of them looks like they are trying to be a tree. I'm not weed. Leave me alone. So cool. Never saw the tree structure at a full big size. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Wooow.      Those are huge.    Fat cows I hope.  Beautiful plants.  LOL WE BE STRETCHING


----------



## zem

LOL those bad girls are peeking at the neighbours from over the fence


----------



## Sin inc

wow rose the ladies are showing off over there. always love your outdoors grow.
i live thought you because i cant grow out side. keep it up sis i want to see more


----------



## oldfogey8

that panama red is going to be over the roof of your shed before too long. i have a plant going outside that is about the size of the smallest plant you have(but she can't get bigger since it is not ok to grow outside here). beautiful work on the whole lot. i am sure you are as proud of them as we all are excited watching this grow...


----------



## Rosebud

That Panama red looks sick to me.. losing fan leaves down low.. lots of them. It was 106 today so if i had any broad mite, they should have died today. 

Thank you all. I am nervous as usual, things can change so quickly.

Old fogey, i tried to tie her down and she broke right down the middle., P. red has very thin stems.. I am not sure what to do with her at this late date.

zem, sin inc, what a treat to see you here in my journal. thanks.


----------



## NiceBud

Once I move to a rural area. Only about a year out. Might try an outdoor grow. Still not legal. But I can protect my plants with my 45 and won't get bothered. They belong outside.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

If a stem brakes on you Rose just tape it back together.  N as soon as it heals take it off.   Thats whst i do if is still hanging.   If it comes off completely u can make clones.   Some ppl even tape cuts from different plants n make a v shape cut on both the broken branch n the broken mother.   Even if is a different strain lol ive never done this before.   But i want to.    As far as panama red getting to high lol.   If u can't tie em down just top it.  Make some clones with leftover tops.  To even out the canopy n regulate their height.  Good luck friend looks like a whole lot of pounds in the near future.   Great grow. Very spectacular.  Green mojo to your ladies


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

That is a beautiful yard you have Rose, kudos to you and mr rb for great work , kinda like a work of art.....
grow on


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:


> The kids are fed and I am calling beginning of flower at least on the panama red.



I wanna call some of mine in flower too. Wish those girls would hurry up already.

Looking lovely there Rose. Some yellowing leaves are expected. Gonna be more and more as we get closer to the finish.


----------



## NiceBud

I never enjoy planting flowers outside or doing yard work. YET. If that was the yard work I was doing. Well I'd be smiling the entire time. Great job.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a little update.  I swear i feel a little bit of fall in the air.. I got them all tied down this week, they were 7 foot tall.  View attachment DSCF4353.jpg


View attachment DSCF4352.jpg


View attachment DSCF4354.jpg


View attachment DSCF4355.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a little update.  I swear i feel a little bit of fall in the air.. I got them all tied down this week, they were 7 foot tall.  



View attachment DSCF4352.jpg


View attachment DSCF4353.jpg


View attachment DSCF4354.jpg


View attachment DSCF4355.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Very very nice Rose. Beautiful Girls,,,also awesome weeping willow.


----------



## GhostMan

WOW!! Very nice grow.


----------



## oldfogey8

looks like you had an electrician do some work on ole panama red. seeing her makes me think i am going to have to pop my last thai seed. i am partial to the sativa look of cannabis plants. and the smoke too for that matter. keep the updates coming please. it helps to satisfy the itch i have to start more plants...


----------



## Rosebud

WH, that willow is in our back neighbors yard and it is HUGE.. ( I sound like political name). It is pretty huh.

Thank you Ghostman. Nice to see you.

OF, i wonder what will happen to that oldie but goodie Panama red?


----------



## NiceBud

When I think of heaven on earth. The picture of your yard is what I think of. I'm so jelous of you right now.


----------



## GhostMan

Hey Rosebud, how much longer until flower ? All of my stuff started the second week of July.


----------



## Rosebud

I called pre flowering the last week of July. I hope I am not being too optimistic. The last 3 years we harvested the middle of october. I think this group this year is a couple weeks earlier that last... I hope.  I am glad you are flowering now.. 

Nice bud, what a wonderful thing to say. I am sorry you are jealous though. I have been gardening a really long time, one of the few benefits of being old. I hope you can have the garden of your dreams someday.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Rosebud said:


> I called pre flowering the last week of July. I hope I am not being too optimistic. The last 3 years we harvested the middle of october. I think this group this year is a couple weeks earlier that last... I hope.  I am glad you are flowering now..
> 
> Nice bud, what a wonderful thing to say. I am sorry you are jealous though. I have been gardening a really long time, one of the few benefits of being old. I hope you can have the garden of your dreams someday.



The dream garden. By the love doctor lo jk.     Hi rose Bud i couldnt help to laugh out loud 7FEET. They all look so big i remember last year i was happy they were so big but at the same time 10 foot plants are hard to hide Lol.     I absolutely Love Love ur garden looks huge.  Im curious to how much buds ullu ub getting.   Green mojo for prefloweres&#128518;


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, thanks Doctor.. We wrote down what we got last year but never added it up...that is too tired from harvest.   The loooove doctor?  That is funny and made me laugh.
To be honest, my dream garden would be one acre that I could grow out the nurse larry F2's and work that strain..I probably couldn't keep up with it though.


----------



## GhostMan

I hope early is better for you. Again AWESOME GARDEN!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Ghost man.


----------



## ness

Rose, I just love your jungle.  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## stinkyelements

Rose your garden is gorgeous, I would love to be able to do that in my yard. What all else do you have in there? I saw Panama red and I'm sure satori is in there from what I see in some posts


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you ness.

 Stinky, lets see, in the back i have 2 Super silver haze, Blue dream, 2-3,
Lemon Skunk 1, Wi-fi 1, Buckeye purple, I thought i had 2, but i can't  find one, sunshine tres dream 2,  1 charlottes web, 2 Harelquin, 2 lovely papaya. Then i have a 3 each of nurse larry and satori, that aren't sexed yet.  Oh I have a Nightshade too. Looking forward to trying that one.  That was hard.. LOL... good for my brain. Thanks for looking in.. It is a fun little yard. Last night i looked out at them and the T5 in my bathroom was shining on them:cry: Yikes. So that won't happen again. ha. We need to flower not more veg.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Rosebud said:


> LOL, thanks Doctor.. We wrote down what we got last year but never added it up...that is too tired from harvest.   The loooove doctor?  That is funny and made me laugh.
> To be honest, my dream garden would be one acre that I could grow out the nurse larry F2's and work that strain..I probably couldn't keep up with it though.



Lots n lots of grams lol. Dreams can come true.    Lets hope n pray 4 ur one acre n nurse larry f2s!!!!      Looove dr.   Lol. Im glad it made u laugh good luck dear friends. U doing fantastic. May b u would b able to keep up w/ the one acre of Nurse Larry


----------



## stinkyelements

That's some very nice variety there, can't wait to see them flowering, they are huge. No more peeking out your window haha


----------



## NiceBud

Once I can legally grow outside I will. My indoor has size limits. I make it work. I sure can't sit and watch big plants in the wind like that. The structure is something on them. These plants were made to grow outside. Need the government to set the green goddess free for me to grow. 
Both inside outside will be the best. But. You know. The government doesn't want that. I would think they would be happy if I could work again. Not there plans. Disability till I can get my medicine in order. Thats me. I have all the free time. I just prefer 1 plant or 2 max. That way I can use my space to the best of my abilitys. 1 Of what I;m growing now is a lot to harvest. Everything works out in the end. I pass the green vibes to you.


----------



## ness

Hello.

Rose I'll post some picture soon.  I like to take picture when the sun is just coming up or when the sun is going down.  Right, now, I sleep in late, so, it will be when the sun goes down.

Rose, I popped 1 Kannabia Hobit Fem seed and 4 Hoe Berry in the Germination Station today.  Right, now, I am having trouble with the heat.  I can not use the heating mat because it bring the tem up to high. (83 or more).  And, if I put the dome on the heat goes up.  Right, now, it is 81 tem. and 59 hum. with no top on.  Still working on it though.  I'll have to bring another fan into the picture see how that goes.  You and Mr rb have a good evening.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey ness, thanks for coming by. I don't use a heating mat with seeds, only clones. Your temps and humidity sound good to me.  Your plants looked nice last time I saw them.. you are doing good ness.

I will update later today, it is dark now.. I cut the plants up from the bottom about 24 inches. I have added more beneficials a few days ago.  I am at that point where I think there is no way they will finish in the 2 months we have, but they always do finish.. 

See ya with pic's later. We are feeding weekly, no more N for these girls, just p and k.


----------



## ness

Hello Rose.  Just water the girls 3 gal's of water.  I have been watering with well water at room tem.  I uses bleach bottles to carry it out.  My thinking is the tap water is to cold so that is why I have been using room tem.  Do you use the water from your tap. Am I over thinking.  I have been feeding every other watering.  I now am using FoxFarm organic liquid plan food Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7 it has earthworm castings & bat guano in it.  Been feeding every other watering.  What do you thing Rose?:farm:


----------



## WeedHopper

Water from your tap needs to set 24hrs to get rid of chlorine.


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, I think feeding with that every other feeding is a good idea. I think your doing good. I use tap water.


----------



## ness

I'm sorry, when I said water from my tap, I meant well water coming from my faucet my ph is 6.5.


----------



## ness

No, picture yet Rose.  Having trouble uploading.  Rain today here, not to much.  Try to pm you but that didn't work either.  I'm going out to check on the babies than call it a night.


----------



## WeedHopper

ness said:


> I'm sorry, when I said water from my tap, I meant well water coming from my faucet my ph is 6.5.



Cool. Well water is usually full of minerals. I use to use rain water.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4362.jpg


View attachment DSCF4361.jpg


View attachment DSCF4357.jpg


View attachment DSCF4363.jpg


View attachment DSCF4364.jpg


Good morning... windy and hot here.  I am concerned because every plant has a mauve colored center and the preflowers don't look right.  The plants themselves look nice. but the centers do not.. i just added more beneficials. i might have to spray:confused2::hairpull::cry:


----------



## ness

Rose sorry to hear your having trouble.  You have giants.  Really hoping you can figure it out.  Have a good day.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Cool. Well water is usually full of minerals. I use to use rain water.


 
Hopper are minerals bad for the plants?  I should get my water tested.  I'll be working on that.  I'll have tj take it to the right place to get tested.  While I'm at it I'll get the soil tested to.  Have a good day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ness said:


> Hello Rose.  Just water the girls 3 gal's of water.  I have been watering with well water at room tem.  I uses bleach bottles to carry it out.  My thinking is the tap water is to cold so that is why I have been using room tem.  Do you use the water from your tap. Am I over thinking.  I have been feeding every other watering.  I now am using FoxFarm organic liquid plan food Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7 it has earthworm castings & bat guano in it.  Been feeding every other watering.  What do you thing Rose?:farm:



Virtually all of us just water our outdoor plants with a hose.  You really do not need to warm your water up.  In fact, cooler water may be better than water that is at ambient temps.  The ppms of the water and what is in it is a far greater concern if you are on well water.

Big Bloom is a very very weak nutrient.  If that is the only thing you are feeding them, you might want to supplement it with something.

Rosebud, your plants are just beautiful and huge, as usual.  I wish I could get my organic plants to be even half as good as my hydro plants.


----------



## WeedHopper

ness said:


> Hopper are minerals bad for the plants?  I should get my water tested.  I'll be working on that.  I'll have tj take it to the right place to get tested.  While I'm at it I'll get the soil tested to.  Have a good day.



Never had a problem. My girls loved it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Love your yard Rose.


----------



## oldfogey8

i don't know if i have ever seen a nicer hedge...


----------



## Kraven

Wow, I don't check in enough, looks like they jumped 2 feet since I last saw. I got your PM and tried to send you the information you asked for, it didn't seem to send so I will check back a few times today, if I have not heard from you I will send you an email. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Kraven, they are huge, i had to untie them this morning and sprayed Spinosad all over... that was a huge job and decided I needed to Manage my plants so I cut a lot more off the bottom and sprayed like crazy. I may have killed the charlottes web and I really don't care as we don't like each other.  I am showing a weird pinkish color on the new forming buds along with tiny damaged leaves. I have not seen this before. 

Yes I am freaked out but whats new in late august in an outdoor grow? So the treatment for thrip is first then if that does no good I will use the SM90. I will wait a week to see how the spinosad does. 
There are lots of new forming colas that if you squint you can see. They look good as far as nutrition but something is going on in river city.

Old Fogey,  thanks for stopping in, i am glad you like the hedge.

Ness, like THG said you could use more like 2-3 TBLS of that per gallon.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,,Mr RB has a big fluffy tail. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

He does WH?


----------



## WeedHopper

I was joking bout the cool looking dog being Mr RB.


----------



## umbra

I think that is a standard poodle


----------



## WeedHopper

I agree. Nice looking Poodle too.


----------



## zem

Hey Rose, I hope that spinosad works for you, because for my thrips, they were thanking me for the shower every time that i sprayed them with it


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a pic.... zem, I sprayed ever surface i could find.. i hope i got um. 
View attachment DSCF4368.jpg


View attachment DSCF4369.jpg


View attachment DSCF4370.jpg


View attachment DSCF4371.jpg


View attachment DSCF4372.jpg


View attachment DSCF4377.jpg


View attachment DSCF4373.jpg


View attachment DSCF4374.jpg


View attachment DSCF4375.jpg


View attachment DSCF4376.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements

Just beautiful....I was laughing at the tree stump sticking it's head out like hey I'm still here


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

U have all kinds of pretty plants Rosebud!    Can't wait to see them with huge buds.   Green mojo!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose is the bomb. I just wanna run thru her backyard naked. :bolt: well maybe not,,,might make everybody claim they seen a small bigfoot. :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Wow Rose, everything got so BIG....the PR looks like it will be ready in DEC lol...she is massive....I sure hope you get to finish her....you may have to find a way to get her indoors.....she sure is impressive. I have Panama Red and Acapulco Gold beans but just haven't run them yet. Peace


----------



## grass hopper

very very nice rose. soo jealous!


----------



## bozzo420

great photo show Rose. great grow this year. as usual for you.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for the compliments, and I love when you stop by, thank you. But what you guys don't see and I am fighting is THRIP. I have a horrible infestation and the thing to use is SPINOSIDE.  I think i am on the other side of this I hope.

I have very dark little buds, i FINALLY got a loupe for the 100th time and found them and their eggs.  we have sprayed twice and will in another day or two. 
This will/could diminish my yield which makes me a bit crazy. I found this picture on the web and it is what some of my plants look like.  Shoot, i can't seem to down load it.. anyway the leaves are stunted and taco'd, they are tiny and horrible. 

I will get pic's of mine today.. I have had thrip on roses and a bit on pot before but not like this.. 

Thanks for you support peeps.


----------



## bozzo420

I just got my second set of ladybugs .35 thousand for $108 delivered. they eat Thrips along with other soft body bugs. do you release good bugs in you garden? I have some lite mite damage, but last year the flying ants got me infected with aphids late in September, So I'm not waiting this year. I use to just get 18000 ,but the delivery charges are 40 dollars no matter how many you get. So I moved up to the 35,000 orders. 35,000 for 71 plus shipping. I think they come from close to you.  Spinoside kills the Beneficial's also


----------



## oldfogey8

have you tried sns 209. it is some kinda rosemeric acid(yes, rose, rosemeric) that is supposed to make the leaves taste lousy to the insects. i had to use it on my last indoor grow up until a couple weeks before i chopped them and i do not notice any different flavor. oh, and it worked. i am currently battling spider mites on my outside plant trying to use the same thing. it ain't cheap but what is when you get right down to it? i wish you excellent luck, rose. oh, i also had good results with spider mites using mighty wash. i tried dusting my plant with diatomaceous earth but that did not help. or maybe i didn't give it enough time or something.


----------



## Rosebud

Spinoside doesn't hurt the beneficials.. as proven by all the lady bugs out there. I have released beneficial mites and nematodes 4 times this grow.  I had to find the research and while i love SNS and  Mighty wash, spinaside is what you want if you want them gone. 

 The problem is they are HUGE and to get each leaf top and underside is quite a challenge for this short rosebud. mr rb is tall and he had to get on a ladder to spray them. They are tied down but i think they are all close to 7-9 feet.
I am going to go take pic's and show the good the bad and the ugly.
Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## oldfogey8

yeah. i did not see thrips on the sns 209 list but was not sure if it might help. hopefully the powers that be will smile on you. growing some good meds is important and bugs should clear out for you...

yikes! 7-9 feet. my outside girl would be about 4 feet if i hadn't tied her up...


----------



## bozzo420

I'll look it up. I could not get spray to all of mine at this point. mine are confined. I can't even get in between them. But I do spray regularly when they are smaller.  I'll get some of that for next year for sure.

yikes ,I went out and found one limb with little  dark buds . is that a sign of them?  I looked and a small spider was living there. I cut the limb off . The rest of the plant looked regular.  little dark buds mean I have them too?


----------



## oldfogey8

sns 209 is something you put in the water for the plant so it gets soaked up by the roots and goes through out the plant. or so they say... seemed to work well for me though.


----------



## ness

Rose your jungle is awesome.  Sorry about the bugs.  Rose, I have a ?.  I water my outdoor plants 3 gal's each time I water.  I put nute just in one gal of water.  Do you think I should put nute in all three gal's and then water?  Have a great day. :farm:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose i just noticed your house is almost the same color as my Moms.


----------



## Rosebud

ness said:


> Rose your jungle is awesome.  Sorry about the bugs.  Rose, I have a ?.  I water my outdoor plants 3 gal's each time I water.  I put nute just in one gal of water.  Do you think I should put nute in all three gal's and then water?  Have a great day. :farm:



Yes, it sounds good, that is a lot of water, but yes it is time to push the flowering nutes... 

WH, your mom and i ...great minds? hers anyway. 

So here is the ugly truth pictured below. Mr rb got a new sprayer and tonight we kill. I really wanted a tractor sprayer..haView attachment DSCF4390.jpg
  Seeing these pictures are heart breaking... I hope i can turn this around.

View attachment DSCF4390.jpg


View attachment DSCF4391.jpg


View attachment DSCF4394.jpg


View attachment DSCF4399.jpg


View attachment DSCF4393.jpg


View attachment DSCF4392.jpg


View attachment DSCF4396.jpg


View attachment DSCF4397.JPG


View attachment DSCF4398.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

not sure if I have Thrips, but I do have some kind of little black bugs running around. leaves browning and dyeing. Got some captain jacks dead bug concentrate. do you spray all plants or just the ones showing damage? damn bugs. got 3 plants with damage.


----------



## Rosebud

I spray all the plants. My thrip are white with whitish translucent eggs. The CBD varietys are less affected but I will still spray them.  Sorry bozzo, it is so aggravating. I don't think i had any bugs last year.  what the heck?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY4FihnQ1wQ


----------



## Rosebud

ThripView attachment thrip.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

doh! i think my plant is harboring fugitive thrips in addition to spider mites. i think i need to start fresh next grow inside. been battling the 'borg as some of you call them on and off for a few grows. after watching those videos, i found a white shell that looked like a thrip that had molted. there are also some of those tracks on the leaves. i sprayed the plant down with some captain jacks bonide i had lying around. i hope it works. i have some mighty wash too for later in flower. this grow has been stressing me out big time. but i just can't stop. i hope your thrips succumb to your treatments rose and bozzo. misery loves company...


----------



## bozzo420

nope, my bugs black ones . any thoughts on them?


----------



## oldfogey8

fungus gnats?


----------



## Rosebud

Well, it took mr rb and me three hours to spray the plants last night. Then the temps dropped so i am very hopeful we got them... Fingers crossed. Spinosad is the treatment. We also used SN90 which is a wetting agent.  Three hours? yes, ya gotta get all surfaces... Old Fogey, i hope you don' t have them.

Bozzo, can you get a pic of your bugs? You sure it isn't bug ****? I guess **** doesn't walk around.  I hope we can identify them for you.


----------



## bozzo420

almost looked like a flea. black bugs running on the stems. no pictures. not gnats.


----------



## Rosebud

Are they doing any harm? can you see damage?


----------



## bozzo420

yes leaves yellowing and dying on 3 plants. rest fine.


----------



## Rosebud

Can you post a pic?


----------



## tcbud

Oh no, sorry to hear/see those thrips. I guess mine or more the black flying bugs. Doctor Roberts organic bug killer did ours in. They bore into the leaves and leave a silver trail (larva). When you shake the plant they begin to fly. I DO NOT WANT what you have there Rose. Dang those little buggers. Hope you killed the little forkers.


----------



## tcbud

PS, Rose, let Bozo know that yellowing leaf is normal. Just the fade.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. Hope yall are having a good day.


----------



## Rosebud

Just sprayed for the thousanth time.  I am a killing machine. Spinosad is a very nice organic killer. Doesn't hurt the plant and I am soaking them. The eggs are in the veins of the leaves..Making me crazy and it could be a short trip.  After spraying the next day it looks like those veins are ditches and they are full of dead thrip. Millions of them.

This is my own fault. I missed it.  The only reason i am not throwing myself in front of a train is that a very smart entomologist missed it too.  The fist sign of "mauve" centers I should have been much more curios... I missed it for 3 months, I fear. My fault. Hopefully it won't happen again.

Thank you TC. Bozzo, did you hear that? this TC bud lady taught me a lot.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose your having problems. Want me to send some of my outlaw brothers over to kill those bastages? Not sure what 40s or 9s will do to the bugs ,,,,,but it will sure wake the neighbors up. Lol
Just playen,,,hope ya kill those freaking things Rose.


----------



## bozzo420

I think mine are mites. found some webbing. sprayed 2 days ago and again right now. They already look better. Not normal yellowing. some color coming back in some of the leaves.  I always have some mite damage. the ladybugs usually keep them in check, but not this time. the Spinosad doing fine.


----------



## longtimegrower

Rose just wanted to know if the satori fared any better than the rest sorry I didn't read all the thread. Do u even still have the satori. The reason I ask is I've grown bag seed next to mandala and the mandala fared much better than the bag seed. Would love to see a pic. Thanks I hope they recover. Maybe late but better than nothing.


----------



## Rosebud

HI ltg, nice to see you here. My Satori's were all boys. But i know what you mean, they do stand up to bugs better than some. My CBD varieties were way less involved then the regular thc ones too. And, people say only sick plants attract bugs? I think that is wrong. My girls look stellar nutritionally.... the heat could have stressed them I guess, but they look so nice until you see the horrible brown buds.
I have millions of dead thrip this morning.. I am very happy about that. Now lets see if they stunted the bud growth.. fingers crossed. 

I may do a satori inside, you made me miss it. I love satori.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Rose,,,that is total crap. I have had some very healthy plants attacked by bugs of all kinds. Yes certain bugs take advantage of sick plants,,,but the like healthy plants too.


----------



## grass hopper

getting the heebee jeebees just looking, reading on bugs. rose, are those outdoor bugs?? i have grown near thick natural vegatative growth and also near my house, out and away from other plants, weeds and growth. the amount of bugs in my plants is hugely moreso near existing growth..if i had the option to grow away from others and out in the open, i would do open everytime..


----------



## Rosebud

Next year, and you remind me, I am just growing 4 huge ones with lots of room between.

I have never had bugs outdoors, this is the first... thrip cemetery that it is.. Thanks for coming by grass hopper.


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> Next year, and you remind me, I am just growing 4 huge ones with lots of room between.
> 
> I have never had bugs outdoors, this is the first... thrip cemetery that it is.. Thanks for coming by grass hopper.


 
Ive had a lota bug issues at edge of property. thick green weedy and LOADED WITH BUGS. the 2 years i grew out in open, near house, full sunlight. no bugs. just more visible. i dont space far enough also.i have used doctor dooms spider mite knock out. for tomatoes and veggies. per htgs recommendation outdoors with pretty good luck. said can spray during budding if necessary. usually go thru 2 or 3 cans a season.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Green mojo Rosebud.   I hope you kill them all.


----------



## Kraven

How is the Nightshade Rose, is it pretty hardy and bug resistant or did it get the worst of the thrips?


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, they are pretty much all alike. I sprayed last night again. and  found some moving ones today.  I took a hard spray of water, a jet spray in one hand and held the tiny brown buds in the other and sprayed the hell out of them.  Next warm and windy day i will do that again.  The only ones that are less damaged are the ones with cbd in them, like Nordle and Harley. But they are infected too.  Thanks for asking Kraven.

Dr, thanks for the killing mojo...lol  I am trying my best. I am trying not to think my yield is over, but we will see. Stupid mistake on my part... Thanks for thinking good thoughts for us.

Grasshopper.. I hope this doesn't get ahead of me ever again.. yikes.  I will take some pictures tomorrow, Ya'll gotta see the good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## zem

Hey there Rose, it sucks that you had problems, I would say from this that spinosad did not do the job.


----------



## ston-loc

Brown little buds??? They're actually dead and drying/dying off? Sorry for all the troubles Rose! *hugs*


----------



## Rosebud

Zem, I really did have millions of thrip. The spinoside is great at killing the ones it hits but thrip hide in the throat of the buds and it is very hard to get spray in there. I think the spraying of spinoside got rid of 98% of the adults...then there are babies.. And the eggs that lay inside the leaf tissue and are immune from spray.

Ston, how is your back?  I will go take pics and show you the brown buds.. Thank you for the hugs, i need it.

I am feeling a bit more optimistic today.. I sprayed a VERY HARD spray of water with one hand while holding the tiny buds in the other hand and I got rid of all the dead ones and some walkers.   I did EACH BUD on each plant with the hard water spray.  It is 89 degrees F and 28 % humidity so I am not worried about mold Yet.

I will continue this if I need to.  PM is a worry though. I just wonder how much they can stack buds with one month to go.   Please keep your fingers crossed.. Thank you for caring.. I think i might have a chance.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, this is a few hours after being pummeled with water. Thrip don't like cbd as well as thc so the Nordle, Last  pic, isn't horrible.

Please notice how there is no or very little thip signs on the leaves. I have never had thrip without  silver tracing on the outer leaves.  Tell me your thoughts? will the pull thru?

View attachment DSCF4405.jpg


View attachment DSCF4407.jpg


View attachment DSCF4408.jpg


View attachment DSCF4410.jpg


----------



## zem

Hey there Rose  I have seen a friend try spinosad as extensively and more than you, on all his garden, trees and all, day in and day out, and it did not work for him. For me, whenever I shower plants with something only to come the next day and see the pests laughing, that is enough as trial for me. I still have that expensive useless spinosad bottle standing there, and I don't ever use it.


----------



## Rosebud

zem, it really did kill most of them. The eggs are in the leaf tissue and aren't touched by the spray.. Bugs have to walk thru or be hit with spinoside to die. So to spray each and every fold is hard. I sprayed for 3 hours.  I am sticking by my recommendation. However, I believe in an eco system that will keep the numbers down. something went nuts  in mine this year... Spray alone is horrible for that system. Spray will never be the only answer to bugs.. But it is organic, didn't hurt my foliage and knocked them back.. the most i can hope for without  strong chemicals on my folks medicine.  You got a better idea my good friend? Thanks for being here zem.


----------



## Gooch

what about beneficial insects?


----------



## Rosebud

I have used 4 orders of them, both nematodes and mites.... I am getting more hopeful, i saw one white bud instead of brown out there.  Thanks Gooch... i appreciate the help.


----------



## tcbud

Oh my. Dang dang dang. Makes me want to swear. So bummed for you.

Four big monster plants is a grand idea. You cold train them along the ground to keep them shorter. Hugs


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4428.jpg​


----------



## oldfogey8

A puppy makes everything better...


----------



## Rosebud

Yes he does OF... what a treat..Thank you.


----------



## oldfogey8

he looks mischievous though. i'd keep my eye on that one...


----------



## Kraven

Uh huh, looks like he is gonna be a handful


----------



## ston-loc

Cutie


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Gorgeous k9


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Oh Rosebud, what a gorgeous puppy.  What have you name him?


----------



## oldfogey8

hey rose - i know you are dealing with those thrips with spinosad but i was about to water my girl and i am trying to keep the spider mites at bay and i noticed that the sns209 says it repels thrips. something to keep in the back of your mind for next year. it is kinda expensive especially for the monsters you grow but it worked for me with my indoor grow. the mites left my plants alone. i used it up until about a week before harvest and don't notice any different taste. 

View attachment IMG_2187.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Rose,  can you get ladybugs out there?  They do a good job getting rid of the bad bugs.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you St Nick, I ordered 4 batches of beneficial bugs... they helped, i guess. I think we are going to be ok, maybe.. I see some white flowers now instead of brown.

Old Fogey, I am going to use that. I have some here, but don't know if i have enough. I don't see anymore thrip.. but i gotta admit i am tired of looking.  Thank you for reminding me OF... i appreciate you.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 237956​


 

labradoodle?


----------



## Gooch

you know what i heard was, if you grow mint in your garden it will keep alot of pests away also. just for the future


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, it has been ten days and things have changed.. First things first... G13, Standard Poodle.. His name is Wilson..View attachment DSCF4444.jpg


View attachment DSCF4445.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

So the plants are starting to get some white buds, the end of september here... Here is the garden today. First one is Nordle. I have no idea how bad my yield will be... fingers crossed for some pot..View attachment DSCF4437.jpg


View attachment DSCF4438.jpg


View attachment DSCF4439.jpg


View attachment DSCF4440.jpg


View attachment DSCF4441.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Rose, this is proof you never truly know what is around the corner.   You just never know when a boo-boo is going to pop up.    I hope you get a decent harvest. You could still do a few I doors through the winterms if you had to right?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes YD, i can do an indoor this winter. I was thinking about that too. You are right about the unforeseen.. I had not had bugs outdoors before...  Thanks for coming by.


----------



## mrcane

Your yard is looking great Rose....sorry bout those dam bugs....Guess that I lucked out on that.note....Hopefully things will start to fill out better....
Keep Smiling my friend


----------



## ston-loc

Damn bugs are hitting hard here now! Salvage time on a few of them. Glad to see you're progressing through the troubles ma! Will be pulling more daily here. Killing more than a handful of caterpillars daily


----------



## dekgib

I'm glad to see you still going. It's been a while since we last spoke. I'm back for the long ride. Good vibes.


----------



## Kraven

Rose hang in there, I'm sure there is a ton of nugs in there you just cant see well yet. What a mess you had, I have never seen thrip damage like this before, you musta got that pissed off swarm like on cartoons that just buzzzzzzz eats everything down to the ground. I'm sure your gonna get a decent harvest. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8

pulling for you, rose. if anyone can make this work, my money is on you. regardless of how things turn out, mr. wilson(which all i can think of when i think that name is dennis the menaces neighbor) looks to be a silver lining.


----------



## Rosebud

OFC, we call him mr wilson, lol...sharp teeth at the moment..  He is a doll baby and pretty good at house training already.  Thank you for the kind words. I tell you what I was a dedicated ocd thrip killer all summer.

kraven, I think i will get a little something, just need 4 more weeks without frost. Thanks for coming by Kraven, and give you cat a hug..gentle.

Dekgib, welcome home guy! thanks for stopping by. Will be looking for you...mojo to you.

Ston, if i get caterpillars i am jumping... I am sure they are on their way.. Your grow looks amazing.. Harvest baby!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Gorgeous girls Rosebud.   Do your best fedding them n keeping them happy im sure they can make a comeback bomb trimming too.   I like making water hash and butter with my leftovers after i make hash!!!!   Green mojo ; )


----------



## zem

Very nice Rose  cute lovely puppy too


----------



## mrcane

How did I miss Wilson...what a beautiful puppy you have there Gf...


----------



## tcbud

Pulling for you Rose. On a flip side, bad news at my Brothers, he had a few plants hermi and he has more seeds than a seed bank. It seems like it is always something. I hope you get a decent yield. Those girls look good in the pics. If your still making oil, I think you will do fine. 

Beautiful dog by the way. Looks like lots of love there.


----------



## Kraven

Check in Rose, we wanna hear you breath ~hugs~


----------



## Rosebud

Here's my breath Kraven, I will check in tomorrow, this virus/asthma/bronchitis is kicking my behind.. I think i am better as I slept forever today. 

Thanks you guys for checking in... This grow is flabbergasting... is that a word?


----------



## ston-loc

Awe, sorry to hear you aren't feeling good. Speedy healing ma


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all ya all,  First things first. Wilson Pickett.View attachment DSCF4462.jpg


Ok, well, the thrip are finally gone leaving about half the harvest I got last year. I still have a couple of weeks before the rain comes... This is what is out there.

View attachment DSCF4458.jpg


View attachment DSCF4460.jpg


View attachment DSCF4459.jpg


View attachment DSCF4461.jpg


View attachment DSCF4463.jpg


View attachment DSCF4464.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

looking very nice rose. i am happy you got rid of those thrips.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks OF, but they are still in the buds...omg, it is so gross to look at with a loupe.. I am going to try a vacuum on them.... That was the hardest pest i have ever tried to eradicate... learned a lot.. darn it.. Are you going to take your girl now?


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose your having problems,,that sucks.


----------



## Rosebud

Wh, i am over the problems for now, just left with a smaller harvest... I feel better than i have about this grow... at least the thip finally died. It will be ok.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kool,,,glad to hear you got it under control.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Lovely flowers Rose!  And, hello to Mr. Wilson-- makes me think of the soccer ball on that Tom Hanks movie, Castaway!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks DD, did you see the wilson pickett?


----------



## oldfogey8

I liked the Wilson Picket(fence) pic. I am holding off a couple of days at least b4 chop chop. Supposed to get some sun in the next few days. The buds seem half again as large since Sunday so they are surely getting close to being ready. Seeing some more purple too. Not like your buckeye purple but purple just the same. She is a buckeye purple super skunk cross.


----------



## Kraven

Wow Rose, who knew thrip would just pulverize a grow like this. I learned a lot too. I really hope you end up with more than you think.


----------



## Rosebud

I hope so too, still thinking about DGF saying you could spit on thrip and make them go away..lol  he must have some plutonium type spit... 

I have had thrip on roses for years, no biggy, this thrip was something else.  We will be starting an indoor soon for some cbd's.  It will be nice to see if they can make up some growth, fingers crossed.  Thanks Kraven, for coming by.


----------



## Kraven

Yea them were some special thrip, I would save some in a little baggie and get your extension agent to take a look at them....need to know more about them little bugs.


----------



## Rosebud

They look exactly like rose thrip, white skinny lice... I just went out and I don't think i can suck or blow those off, i think i will try rinsing a bud in the sink and see what happens.


----------



## Kraven

look up bud washing....seems that has some popularity.....just make sure you give them a good shake and get them in front of a fan for a bit till the excess water is gone...also heard it seems to make the bud taste "cleaner"...I have never tried nor will i, just tossing that out there.


----------



## Gooch

i made a video for bud washing 
video one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmVE_EJjPH4
video 2 i was having a little fun with, i dont recommend taking that large of a branch, i broke it down after
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7EJ5xYPqHA


----------



## mrcane

Good day Rose...Glad that you got rid of them nasty bugs....Looks like good chance of rain all week here..
Guess that it is time to start taking down some plants..
Hope that you are feeling better...Harvest time is in the air..    Good snow up high in the park, I just love fall time


----------



## Rosebud

Mr Cane, so glad you are back. I am glad you have covered places for your plants.. 

Gooch, very cool about the washing, I am going to do that. Kraven, thank you for mentioning it. I ordered the Trader Joe's vegetable wash from Amazon and had a long talk with orange, who is very familiar with doing big batches..

My plan is two containers, one with the wash one with clear water. Two shakes and then into the vortex that I hope the shed will be, gentle breezes with 72 degrees.... Fingers and toes crossed this will work. I trust my peeps. Thank you all.

Here is the farm this morning, up to 49 degrees now.. little dogs and little colas.

View attachment DSCF4472.jpg


View attachment DSCF4466.jpg


View attachment DSCF4467.jpg


View attachment DSCF4469.jpg


View attachment DSCF4474.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Whew a little nippy @ 49F. Hope your able to get them washed out easily, it seems to me they should wash away like dirt and grime, good luck on the wash. I'm still amazed at the sheer number and the damage, I was not aware they could decimate a crop so easily and so quietly. Green mojo and lotsa hugs!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh thanks Kraven, what amazes me is it took me so long to find it and then so long to kill it. They leaves never looked bad, it is like they went right for the bugs, UNLESS, i still had some broadmites, which ya can't see even with a 60 loupe.  But the leaves would have shown that.. I am still pretty shocked about it.  Thanks for your support.

Note to self, next year i will have 8 plants topped to stay short so i can treat the tops if needed. It was very hard to get the tops of the plants.  I will be able to walk easily between them  I hope they look like Ston-locs. That is next years goal...now on to the cbd seed making.


----------



## Budlight

Rose your garden looks so amazing it makes me want to move to BC so I can have one of my own


----------



## Gooch

do not use commercial food washes as it will wash away the trichs, only use water and if your feeling fresh add some "real lemon juice" in a bottle and baking soda


----------



## Rosebud

I just used water in my kitchen sink with the sprayer. It worked beautifully, now how to do all the plants. lol  They aren't ready yet, but i did take a bud of BP as the thrip Really showed up on the purple.. Oh yuck, but the sprayer got rid of all of it... woo hoo. Now to see how it dries.  Thank you Gooch.

I have some SNS coming that is for washing pot. 

Budlight, i hope you can grow the way you want someday. That shouldn't be asking too much.


----------



## oldfogey8

Oddly enough, buckeye purple was mite resistant(not thrip obviously) for me. Spider mites love the super buckeye and left my purple alone. I read somewhere that high brix plants are more insect resistant. I also know that the super buckeye is deadly to some kinds of flying insects as I have been picking dead flies off the plant here and there. I hope all goes well with your washing.


----------



## oldfogey8

I got an email tonight from sns. They are having a fall clearance sale of 50% off all web orders. You have to use the code FALL50. Good thru 10/15...


----------



## Rosebud

Hey OF, i used that coupon for the gallon of wash.. I like SNS a lot and they have good customer service..   Thank you for posting that.  

I pulled out three plants, the Panama red, was never going to finish, and  I want no plants around that were in this yard.  I want my new seed run to be CLEAN. So along w/ P red, i pulled the trouble maker, ac/dc, and a clone of Harlequin. I am beginning to wonder if I had something along with the thrip that I couldn't see. like broad mites. There was NO roots, or very little on one of  the harley clones.. I haven't looked at the roots of acdc yet.  The foliage is still beautiful...weird.


----------



## Kraven

Whew, a wipe and clean..... I have done it 2 times this year, hope yours goes well. I feel you about wanting every offending thing gone. Good news is I see no further signs of mischief in my space. Hope you can say the same with certainty soon also.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Kraven, new beginnings!


----------



## bozzo420

:48:


----------



## mrcane

Yep...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

harvest has begun!  small letters, small harvest.. 

I think i have a bout 1/4 of last years harvest... It was 34 degrees last night and rain for the rest of the month, so can't put it off any longer... It is what it is... 

So..I took BP first, I harvested in the house cause it is cold outside.. I took all the sugar leaves off as they have so much dead thrip... Then when it was just buds, i used my kitchen sprayer and got rid of all the dead thrip.. I then put them in a salad spinner.. clean buds!!!! didn't hurt the trichomes... warm water.. 

So.. that is what i am doing.. washing dead thrip out of small buds... BUT... it is ok.. WIFI next...

Thanks each of you for following this grow.. Next year, two rows of 4.  kept short!!! 

You guys made this grow bearable..  thank you.


----------



## Kraven

Hang in there Rose, sorry you had a rough OD this year.


----------



## WeedHopper

Next grow will be awesome Rose. You will overcome and Conquer.


----------



## zem

Hey Rose, congrats for your harvest! Sound like the thrips hit hard this time, I hope that you get some goodness out of this harvest, love the dog  cheers


----------



## Rosebud

Well, Rosebuds Organic Triple Washed pot is now drying... I am half way done with this mess. I love how clean the pot gets being rinsed with warm water, you should see all the bad stuff in the water..yuck. 

I had a good papaya weight.. My wifi was tiny, but works and I love it. Kraven, your Nightshade smells very good, piney? and has some nice nugs.. It is drying, i took it today.   
All was not lost...


----------



## oldfogey8

Congrats on the end of the struggle, Rose.


----------



## Gooch

Bud washing is a must for everyone, wait till you smoke it you will see a huge difference. I have and will wash every single harvest i ever have. although i only use lemon uice and baking soda, in one bucket and plain water in the other 2, for a 3 bucket system


----------



## Rosebud

WHy do you use lemon and soda when plain water works great? Just wondering.


----------



## Gooch

well there is some type of mild reaction that takes places and acts as a natural scrubber, and its the method i found from my first grow till now it has never failed me once


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, your Nightshade smells very good, piney? and has some nice nugs.. It is drying, i took it today.




Whoohooo, I can almost smell it from memory...cant wait for a proper smoking and assessment.







*Rosebuds Organic Triple Washed *​


----------



## Kraven

1 tsp per gallon lemon juice is an organic disinfectant, you use the second sodium bicarb wash to neutralize the pH (1 tsp per gallon) and the third bucket is to get it all off and clean (make sure to change the water frequently). Using both an acid and a base in the same bucket does not work because they cancel each other out and you don't get the mild disinfectant properties of the lemon juice. I have friends that wont smoke it unless it has been washed, I will have to admit it seems to taste "clearer" but it is not enough to make me wash all my bud. If I grew OD then yes I would wash all my bud period.


----------



## zem

what about using a single bucket h2o2 then rinse with water?


----------



## Gooch

i would never use h202 unless i was dealing with pm


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Rule no. 1 b satisfied w what u get.   Awesome comebacek RoseBud.  Congrats 2 u n to Mr. RoseBud yaaay.   Next time ull b even wiser


----------



## zem

Gooch said:


> i would never use h202 unless i was dealing with pm



why is that Gooch? I thought it to be a clean disinfectant that leaves no residue


----------



## Gooch

because it causes the plant to dry up extremely fast, and can and will ruin your crop if not cared for properly. I have never used it, and hope i never have to


----------



## WeedHopper

So yall Wash your Buds? Never heard of that.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i had a million dead thrip and I am not kidding. I washed each bud in the kitchen sink with the sprayer NOT full blast. ( warm water) Yuck
 you should not have seen the yuck... I did wash some things three times, then i put in a salad spinner and they dried normally.. I didn't use a bucketof water  as that wasn't as clean as i needed... I looked at the waste water with a loupe... (ocd much rosebud?)  some needed it more than once.  I thought Orangesunshine was nuts when he told me to wash it... I bought the vegetable wash, but didn't use it, the clean water was great.. no need to add anything.  I wouldn't have been able to use this grow for medicine if i had not got the dead thrip off..


----------



## zem

Yeah Rose that thrip infestation was the most severe that i ever heard of. If it were me, I would try and landscape around my yard as far as i could clean the bushes and clear the area from thrips to avoid this a second season


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you zem... don't worry, we are on it for next years grow. The roses beside my plants had no thirp?  I heard from the local grow shop that many people lost their grows this summer due to bugs.... That is a lot of work and then lose your grow.. I don't think mine will be as potent as before..  What a time... Onward and upward to a cbd grow!


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Rose,,got it. Cool,,glad that worked. Bet tat was yuky.


----------



## tcbud

So glad to read your getting a good return considering your infestation. You are more determined than me for sure. I would have cried and given up long ago.  

"It is what it is" is our motto at harvest time. And harvest is in full swing here. Getting very close to halfway.


----------



## ston-loc

Seriously TC! Washing buds seems ridiculous. I understand your thripe situation Rose, and glad you can salvage. But there ain't no way buds are getting triple dipped for no reason. Glad you were able to save some harvest mama. We're all halfway there. Mojo for the 2016 finish :48:


----------



## Budlight

I just wanted to say I really enjoyed your journal Rose had lots of good information and some beautiful pics to look at great job my friend   And Mr. Wilson he's so cute always makes me smile


----------



## Gooch

ston-loc said:


> Seriously TC! Washing buds seems ridiculous. I understand your thripe situation Rose, and glad you can salvage. But there ain't no way buds are getting triple dipped for no reason. Glad you were able to save some harvest mama. We're all halfway there. Mojo for the 2016 finish :48:


I have washed my buds for every single harvest, and every grower who has smoked my buds has started washing their buds. Look at it like this every single time you interact with your indoor plants you are bringing in dust,dirt,hair,dead skin and tons of other **** that attaches itself t the plant via fans blowing. Now you may have a super clean room and use tyvec suits and a positive air flow but most do not. In order to get that crap off you simply wash your buds like you would any fruit or vegetable you buy in a store, not only does it clean it and make it taste significantly better, but it also brings the buds to the same moisture level and allows a more even drying and curing process. I have bud that is over 10 months old still fresh as the day it was stored.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, take a deep breath all you od growers, we made it...  Here are some end of the season pictures. Everything is in jars. YAY, what a bunch of work. Good work.  

The yield is disappointing.  The buds are small and most strains were not very sticky. I got a lot of papaya and sunshine tres dog. I have a small jar of my harlequin but was sad to loose my clone. I had three people try to clone this thrip infested grow, we couldn't get it.. 

Big changes out there for next year... i have grown od 4 times now and never had a bug until this year.. If you are a synthetic grower, you could eradicate them easier I bet. 

Mr Wilson is the love of our lives, here is a pic of our world this almost halloween. Thank you all for stopping in.. Here's to the next grow!  TCBud, I think of you all the time...you rock.View attachment DSCF4486.jpg


View attachment DSCF4485.jpg


View attachment DSCF4487.jpg


View attachment DSCF4489.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wilson View attachment DSCF4482.jpg


----------



## mrcane

O-Rose, Sorry about your grow this year..as a new grower I haven't had to deal with bugs much at all.. nothing seemed to have had the time to finish up this year..my Nurse Larry did the best for me this year..
Rose ,Your yard ,your rose's,your dogs && You are all  beautiful, wish you were closer clones ,I hate  throwing them away :


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose ,,is that a cat on the couch? White with black?Vvery  Cool color if it is. I see something furry on the left,,but cant tell what it is. 


I know the one in front is Mr RB,,,:rofl: just playing Mr RB,,,us guys are all Dawgs in one way or the other. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Love ya Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Weedhopper, that is charles phillip the holstein cat. He showed up one January night at 8 degrees. he was just a kitten. He is an awesome cat. he is only in the house during cold weather.  That little brown thing is another rescue, Kali. She was thrown in my arms after she was chasing traffic and being a crazy run a way. I love her now, it took over a year to love her,,, a terrier.. She is my good friend. Think we have a problem?   I will get a pic of her for you.


----------



## Rosebud

Kali, named after Kali chakra, a mandala strain i was harvesting when she showed up.View attachment DSCF4490.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Cute dog. No wounder ya took her in. How bout Mr. RB ,,,bet he was took in too,,,lol.


----------



## Kraven

Mr. Wilson is growing quickly....yard looks bare huh, roses are always beautiful. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes that is a very pretty Rose ya have there Rose,,,yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## tcbud

Congrats on finishing Rose. It was a challenging season for you all for sure. You stepped up and finished where I would have thrown in the towel. Job well done I say.


----------



## sethrak

Greetings Rosebud~ I haven't read every post~ wondering what nutrient do you use indoors```

seth

I may find the answer when reading through this thread~didn't realize it was so long```


----------



## Rosebud

Welcome sethrak!  I do good soil and then teas. Here is what I think is a great recipe. 


 This recipe is for one gallon. I use the heavier dose now in flower but used the lighter ones in veg.

1   1 tsp unsulfered Molasses

1-2 TBLSeabird Guano, the one highest in P

2-4 TBL Liquid Kelp/potash  

2 tsp  Azomite micronized 

2-4 TBL Liquid bone meal. 0-12-0

Bubble for 24-48 hours.  Don't let sit without bubblers, if it smells bad, don't use it on cannabis. I put mine on ivy.


----------

